# improvement!



## afoto (Aug 30, 2012)

so i tried to take into account the comments from the last two photos i uploaded, what do you guys think? c&c please!

i kept the composition simple, left out distracting elements, shot horizontal, and left the colour reflections in the water.
note: i didn't add any colour to this image, it was a really gorgeous (stormy) sunset!





oliver by abbye dahl, on Flickr


----------



## amolitor (Aug 30, 2012)

This looks like a nearly perfect example of the form. Well done!

( It's not a form I like much, but that's a matter of taste  )


----------



## pgriz (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey! Where are the green rocks in the foreground???


:mrgreen:



Just kidding. Sky is the main event, land is low enough and "thin" enough not to get in the way too much, and the water reflects the sky tones - butter smooth. I'd be very happy to have taken this one. Now, can I borrow your 10 ND filter for, say, a couple of months or so?


Oh, and where is Oliver? is he Waldo's cousin?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 30, 2012)

I really like the image but I'll be honest, the horizon is just a bit low in the frame and feels awkward....other than that, love it!


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 30, 2012)

I say this in the nicest way possible, but you make me want to sell my camera and take up a new hobby.  This photograph is amazing.  I seriously doubt I will ever come anywhere close to something like this.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 30, 2012)

I really like this photograph! I love the colors. If you have any more from this sunset, please post, even if you dont think they are that "good".


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree with Trever1t... the horizon is a bit lower than I like. Beautiful sky though....


----------



## binga63 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty ...... do you have anymore from this shoot?


----------



## kenerickson (Aug 30, 2012)

I think it is an absolutely beautiful photograph :thumbup:.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 30, 2012)

Abbye, you've been nominated...


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 30, 2012)

...yes, any other photos at a faster shutter speed?


----------



## rokvi (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice! loving those colours!


----------



## Bram (Sep 1, 2012)

Stormy Sunsets in BC huh? Dang! I didn't see any! haha great shot though!


----------



## afoto (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Desi (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow.......wow, wow, wow......wow!  Beautiful shot.


----------



## ahcigar1 (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't see your previous post.  Regardless though this photo is gorgeous.


----------

